# Project OSLB Colyn V2 (Old School Lan Box)



## Luciel (Jun 18, 2013)

*Project OSLB Colyn V2 (Old School Lan Box) (Updated: 22-06-13)*

Hi Everyone,

While I wait for parts and certain bits & bobs for my current little scratch mod Crimson Server Desk Module and having a few days with a bit of extra time I figured I´d do something else, so, I thought I´d finish a little project from over a year and a half ago that I never finished due to moving on to something different.

That project was OSLB Colyn, the idea behind this casemod was to house my secondary pc, the one I tend to take to local and/or small Lans. For refference this was how the case originally looked like:

















and here are some pictures of what more or less it looked like before I put it aside.





















At first I thought of just finishing it but having it in my workspace for this long just sitting there... let´s just say time hadn´t been good to it. Furthermore I wasn´t very happy with how some things turned out on it so... decision is to start it from scratch, keeping some features and changing others.

This is the state it was in...











As you can see, not great :S

So, first step is to sand down the whole thing, get rid of the lacquer and the superficial paint and essentially leave it smooth for a fresh coat of primer, paint and lacker, so after a couple of hours, here it is, all sanded down.











The first change I want to make is fill up the old floppy opening in this case (yes it was a very old case, the owner that donated it mentioned it was a Compaq P4 machine), originally I wanted to add a cylon like light in there but I don´t longer care for that idea. So filler comes out and here goes the first coat.






While that dries up a bit, I aplied primer and after the first coat of silver (yes, I really do like the silver I did originally so I´m keeping that style) to both side panels.











While that dried I aplied the second coat of filler:






And now, it´s time to leave it to dry till tomorrow so I can sand it down then.

That´s it for now, thanks for reading!


----------



## Luciel (Jun 19, 2013)

Today´s update!

With the filler dry, I went on to what would become a couple of hours of sanding and this is how it turned out.











I went ahead and gave the sidepanels the second coat of "dirty silver" (actual color name, with a name like that I just had to get it).






I´ve decided on giving this case a battle-worn look, then again, it wouldn´t be a project of mine if it didn´t have ageing would it? I think it´s becoming a trademark of my projects, is it wrong that I don´t care for clean-looking projects? Not that I don´t like them (eyecandy!) I just don´t care to do them myself (even thought I have done a couple in the past) so I gave the initial signs and also prepped the top of the case and aplied a coat of primer to it.











While this time round I´m not "obsessing" about giving it a Cylon look, "Bad Fenny" from over at Overclock suggested that the shape of the case really ressembles the center of a raider from the remake of BSG.






And that comined that with the sidepanel bullet holes it reminded him of the raider named "Scar". I really liked that concept so I figured, hell, let´s give it that frontal "Scar" look (thanks Bad Fenny!"). So what I did is start with superficial bullet trail  that eventually goes deeper so only a part of the scar goes completely through (might add some red illumination under it at a later stage).











So that´s all for today folks!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks great, nice work!


----------



## Luciel (Jun 20, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## Luciel (Jun 20, 2013)

Small update today as I´ve been busy with a different project.

Finished sanding the front and gave everything their final silver coats. Tomorrow, I start with the secondary color (matt black), tear and wear effects and eventually ageing effects.
















Thanks for reading!


----------



## Luciel (Jun 22, 2013)

Small update today as I´ve been working on different mods.

Ok so, case preped for the secondary color, matt black.











Both black coats aplied.






Unfortunately that´s all for today!


----------



## George_o/c (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks good so far! 

That P4 sticker on the front side (first post) brings back so much memories


----------

